# Eclipse auf deutsch?



## bummerland (10. Jul 2003)

Gibts den Eclipse auch auf deutsch?


----------



## Nadja (10. Jul 2003)

Ich habe bis jetzt noch keine gefunden. An sich ist Eclipse aber auch nicht schwer zu bedienen, selbst mit geringen Englisch-Kenntnissen sollte das eigentlich gehen.

Das hier ist die Website der Deutschen Eclispe User Community: http://www.eclipseproject.de/

Und das hier ist die original Eclipse-Site: http://www.eclipse.org/

Vielleicht gibt es doch schon eine Übersetzung von irgendwelchen Leuten. Es passiert im Open Source Bereich ja doch schonmal das User die Tools in ihre eigene Sprache übersetzen...


----------



## bummerland (10. Jul 2003)

jo, danke.
Ich seh bei dem Teil aber irgendwie nicht durch. Ich find keinen Knopf zum Compilieren und ausführen.


----------



## Nadja (10. Jul 2003)

Du hast oben den Knopf 'Run', sieht aus wie ein rennendes Männchen. Denselben Punkt findest Du im Menü auch unter dem Punkt 'Run'. Als erstes solltest Du das Dialog Fenster mit 'Run...' aufrufen. Da wählst Du entweder im Menü unter 'Run' den Punkt oder aber klickst neben dem Männchen auf den Pfeil und wählst es dort im Menü aus.

Dor klickst Du dann mit der rechten Maustaste auf 'Java Application' und wählst 'New'. Dann kannst Du oben einen Namen angeben unter dem Du diese Konfiguration wiederfinden kannst. Dann wählst Du als nächstes ein Projekt ('Project') und dann klickst Du dadrunter auf die Schaltfläche 'Search' neben dem Feld 'main class'. Jetzt Such Eclipse nach allen main Methoden in Deinem Projekt und zeigt sie Dir in einer Liste an. Davon wählst Du eine aus.

Dann mußt Du nur noch auf 'Apply' drücken und kannst mit Run, das Programm laufen lassen.

Kompilieren tut Ecplise normalerweise selbst, aber wenn Du möchtest kann Du extra nochmal ein Projekt durchkompilieren lassen.

Dazu wählst Du (wenn Du Dich in der Java Perspektive befindest) einfach ein Projekt im Package Explorer (ist normalerweise das Fenster ganz link, da kann man auch auf Hierarchy Explorer umschalten etc.) aus, gehts dann oben im Menü auf 'Project' und wählst den Punkt 'Rebuild Project' aus.

Ich hoffe Du kannst mit meinen Erklärungen etwas anfangen.


----------



## bummerland (10. Jul 2003)

jo, danke.
hat mir sehr geholfen.


----------



## kj (13. Jul 2003)

Schau mal hier -> http://download2.eclipse.org/downloads/
Da gibts ein Plugin, damit eclipse auf deutsch läuft!


----------



## bummerland (14. Jul 2003)

hey cool, danke!
das ist genau das, was ich gesucht habe!


----------



## DynamiX (4. Sep 2003)

SUper, hat mir auch sehr geholfen ;D


----------

